# CSUSA Group Buy?



## rsjimenez (Nov 24, 2014)

Anybody planning a group buy from CSUSA, I am interested in buying razors and stands?


----------



## Monty (Nov 24, 2014)

There is one in the works and should be posted by Thanksgiving.


----------



## jrace (Nov 25, 2014)

Can I get some more information about this, please? I am interested.


----------



## endacoz (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd be interested in joining my first group buy!  

I'm interested in the necklace seam ripper kits.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 26, 2014)

You guys need to be awRe that many of the group buys are only for artisan pen kits. 

   It's up to the organizer though...

And even if the organizer allows the other stuff, you'll likely need to purchase 10 artisan pen kits as well.


----------



## endacoz (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know Dan.  And thanks for giving me a reason to try new pen kits!


----------



## TonyL (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry, I meant Peachtree WW. I think today there is 15% off and free shipping over $25, Using CYBR14 or something like that. FWIW.


----------

